# Another month...



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

Anybody else bummed that it's May 1st? Another month separated...another month in limbo 

Ugh


----------



## Buildingblocks (Apr 22, 2012)

bluebeauty....it seems from your other thread where he said "you have to win me back"...looks like someone/forum is giving him advice.

When do you think this limbo would stop. Break the ice.:scratchhead:


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

No, i highly doubt he is on a forum. He said that in anger anyways. 

Only way to be out of limbo is to end it.


----------



## Buildingblocks (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you ever told him directly to his face that he needs to kiss you more, hug you more, take you out on dates more...to meet your emotional needs. I'm saying this as men are wired differently and we think everything's a-okay. Simply do not think like a woman. What do you think.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Agree with Buildingblocks. Men and Women are wired so differently. We always think everything is ok (I used to think things were fine in my marriage). It's almost not fair -- the differences in men and women make it almost impossible for there to be no troubles.


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

Lifescript, it is VERY sad.

Building Blocks, I have tried every single kind of communication to get that across..

Sorry guys - I'm just moping...sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Buildingblocks said:


> Have you ever told him directly to his face that he needs to kiss you more, hug you more, take you out on dates more...to meet your emotional needs. I'm saying this as men are wired differently and we think everything's a-okay. Simply do not think like a woman. What do you think.


It's not that simple.

When we do think that way - and emphasize it - it's ineffective, because it's too available.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm actually stoked that it's May. My wish is for this year to go by very fast.

But I digress--Bluebeauty--limbo sucks. It's the worst. And it can end at any time you choose.

Choice is yours.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Blue: The romantic side of me (the foolish side -- LOL) says just break the limbo, go see your guy and let love do the talking. I know it's not that simple -- if you two are to find happiness together the issues you are having have to be worked out/resolved in some fashion.


----------



## AlterEgoist (Mar 6, 2012)

Lifescript said:


> I know it's not that simple -- if you two are to find happiness together the issues you are having have to be worked out/resolved in some fashion.


The million dollar question is how. But remember, all issues start to resolve themselves from within.

As for me - The analytical part of me tells me to look at the start of a new month from 2 points of view: A new month to start getting your life back, or a new month in which the worst can happen. It will change from day to day - but stay strong.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

AlterEgoist is right. The key to your happiness together is in his hands. He has to show willingness to work on himself and find out why he's not able to show you the love you deserve and that deep down he has for you.


----------

